# signature strip



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

I know i am nit-picking here,  but how come my member number is not showing under my posts? its just something like [img ] blah blah blah [img ].  oh and whilst on the subject can i just add a picture from photobucket to add a picture of my car for my signature strip.

Thanks in advance. Yes i'm a noob :lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

er how did you do that kazinak please :lol: on mine screen its just letters :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Your Sig works if I copy & paste it, so can't figure it out at present & profile ticks appear O.K.

Hi, Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free. 
Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", "copy" the "IMG" tag, (the lowest one under you pic) & paste into sig box..
Hoggy.


----------



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Hoggy, so its not just car engines and TT's you genius at :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi XM4RTYX , What else have you put in your Sig box, remove every thing else & just copy/paste the Sig as in your post, as everthing looks as it should be, so must be your end.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoggs, with the weird things happening on pics logins etc i wouldn't dismiss it tbh m8 lol


----------



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

I have tried Hoggy, but no joy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Perhaps Admin will see post, they have more access than me or other Mods.
Hoggy.


----------



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

Think I got it sorted, thanks to the help of my mate groveruk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi XM4RTYX, Excellent, what was the prob then?. Tell Me Tell me.  
Hoggy.


----------



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

I had the disable BBCODE and disable smilies ticked, duh! :? Thanks for the help though


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Strange, because I checked that, as that's the usual prob. Never mind sorted now.
Hoggy.


----------

